# A poem; Perspective



## recreative (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone whos underground
sees not that Earth is round.
The awfully good things are far
and life is way under par.

 A bright shade hides the fear
of letting people near.
A silent applause for you who dare
come look for me and care.

 I crash-landed from up high.
now I cant even see the sky.
Ive buried objective morality.
This is my virtual reality.


----------

